# Wild Asparagus



## salt and pepper (May 5, 2015)

Picked a bunch today. Amazing how fast they grow over night. Trimmed and blanched.


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2015)

I love asparagus with big heads on them. There is so much more flavor in them than those skinny sickly looking ones in the stores. Send me a big plate please!


----------



## bethzaring (May 5, 2015)

Gorgeous.


I picked a pound of lambs' quarters (quelites) today, after a good rain last night.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 5, 2015)

Looks fabulous, Joey.  I could eat those for days.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 5, 2015)

Jealous.  I currently have one pathetic and skinny asparagus stalk growing here.


----------



## Bookbrat (May 5, 2015)

Nice. We used to pick tons of wild asparagus along the irrigation ditches in southern Idaho.

We're having the first half-dozen stalks from the garden tonight...with garlic and morels in a cream sauce over pasta.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 5, 2015)

Now you just stop that, Bookbrat!  Or I'll hit you with my pathetic skinny asparagus spear!

Mmm.  Morels.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2015)

Dawglover--I am eating a lot of asparagus...ours is 10 days early...usually it doesn't come up until around the 15th. Asparagus grows 6-8 inches A DAY. After it is picked, it grows approximately 1/4" overnight in the fridge. Tomorrow I am test driving 3 recipes that use asparagus, including roasting it and dressing it with lemon-rosemary butter to go with baked rainbow trout. FWIW, wild and cultivated asparagus are genetically the same. I love asparagus. Since our season started early, we got a bonus--instead of 6 weeks, we will be harvesting asparagus for almost 8 weeks (cut off date is July 1 / 4) so that it can go to seed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2015)

I could live on asparagus and butter...


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2015)

Basically, PF, that's what I have been living on since Sunday...if you don't count the double-smoked bacon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 6, 2015)

Those are beautiful stalks, S&P! You are an authentic Euell Gibbons.


----------



## Addie (May 6, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Dawglover--I am eating a lot of asparagus...ours is 10 days early...usually it doesn't come up until around the 15th. Asparagus grows 6-8 inches A DAY. After it is picked, it grows approximately 1/4" overnight in the fridge. Tomorrow I am test driving 3 recipes that use asparagus, including roasting it and dressing it with lemon-rosemary butter to go with baked rainbow trout. FWIW, wild *and cultivated asparagus are genetically the same.* I love asparagus. Since our season started early, we got a bonus--instead of 6 weeks, we will be harvesting asparagus for almost 8 weeks (cut off date is July 1 / 4) so that it can go to seed.



I learned that when I was working with the 4-H kids. They had to go out and find "wild" asparagus and make several dishes with it. As one of the official tasters, it was such a difficult chore to do. 

When I lived in Spanaway, WA. across the street was a little church. It had maybe 50 members. That church had a lot going on outside more so than inside. A swarm of bees decided to set up home in the steeple. Honey for all the members. Then daffodils went wild and the church was surrounded with them along with wild asparagus. That church looked so pretty with several hundred daffodils in full bloom. And each year there would be more and more. Eventually they did have to thin them out. A feast for the eyes and the tummy of members and ME! That little church was right in the path of the right winds carrying seeds from plants all around the neighborhood. I mentioned to the pastor one time that even the bees were creatures of God. "Oh yes, but with the sting of the Devil." was the answer I got back. Each year they had a bee specialist come in and collect the honey. But I can still see the large heads on the asparagus and how good they tasted. 

At the end of the street was a prairie and the Scotch Broom would come into bloom. Unfortunately for me I was allergic to it. But it was so pretty when the whole prairie was all yellow when in full bloom. 

Poo was about three years old and had learned to open the door. He headed for the prairie which was quite tall with growth. I could hear him crying, but when I tried to go into the Scotch Broom, I started to cough and sneeze. I had to call the sheriff to go in and get him. That was his last trip out the door on his own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Basically, PF, that's what I have been living on since Sunday...if you don't count the double-smoked bacon.



That's an even better menu idea, asparagus with butter and bacon.


----------



## taxlady (May 6, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Dawglover--I am eating a lot of asparagus...ours is 10 days early...usually it doesn't come up until around the 15th. Asparagus grows 6-8 inches A DAY. After it is picked, it grows approximately 1/4" overnight in the fridge. Tomorrow I am test driving 3 recipes that use asparagus, including roasting it and dressing it with lemon-rosemary butter to go with baked rainbow trout.* FWIW, wild and cultivated asparagus are genetically the same.* I love asparagus. Since our season started early, we got a bonus--instead of 6 weeks, we will be harvesting asparagus for almost 8 weeks (cut off date is July 1 / 4) so that it can go to seed.


I don't consider it wild as much as feral asparagus.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 6, 2015)

Well, a couple of beetles of a type I've never seen before totally decimated my one scrawny asparagus spear.  I googled asparagus beetle, and I figure that's what they were.

http://www.gardengatemagazine.com/50asparagusbeetle/


----------



## bethzaring (May 6, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Well, a couple of beetles of a type I've never seen before totally decimated my one scrawny asparagus spear. I googled asparagus beetle, and I figure that's what they were.
> 
> Common Asparagus Beetles | Garden Gate Magazine


 
I am all to familiar with those guys.  Keep an eye out for the larvae stuck to the sides of the stalks.  I would squeeze the stalk and run my hand up the stalk where those egg sacks are.  That was all it would to take to stop the eggs from developing.  Keep at it or you will have more next year.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 6, 2015)

bethzaring said:


> I am all to familiar with those guys.  Keep an eye out for the larvae stuck to the sides of the stalks.  I would squeeze the stalk and run my hand up the stalk where those egg sacks are.  That was all it would to take to stop the eggs from developing.  Keep at it or you will have more next year.




Thanks Beth.  It's going in the garbage, not the compost.  Just have never seen them here before.

Hoping to get more than one spear!


----------



## Addie (May 6, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Beth.  It's going in the garbage, not the compost.  Just have never seen them here before.
> 
> Hoping to get more than one spear!



Gee, they are pretty little critters.

Spike found me the perfect bunch of asparagus at the store this morning. Nice thick stalks with fat heads.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2015)

One of the sides I made today was roasted (400 F for about 10-12 minutes, depending on how done you want it) tossed with EVOO, salt, pepper, and parm (only about 1 tsp because I only was roasting 12 stalks) on a parchment-lined baking sheet. Topped with lemon butter (2 Tbsp fresh lemon juice, 1 Tbsp of lemon zest, 4 Tbsp soft butter). Delish.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's an even better menu idea, asparagus with butter and bacon.


I hate to say this, but I ate enough asparagus today to last me until Saturday.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 6, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I hate to say this, but I ate enough asparagus today to last me until Saturday.




Brat.  

I got a second asparagus spear that wasn't there yesterday!  Beetle-free, and almost 18 inches long!  It was chopped up and added to the tuna casserole.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 6, 2015)

And I got paid to prep it, cook it, and eat it!!!! I cooked 3 lb of asparagus today, 3 different ways. All were delicious.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 7, 2015)

Here is a photo to show how fast these asparagus can grow. Mind you they were not here yesterday, they grew overnight after a little rain and sun. Also
there are males & females. Of course the females are slimmer then the males & are not as bitter. Thought you ladies would like to hear that, LOL


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2015)

Addie said:


> Gee, they are pretty little critters.
> 
> Spike found me the perfect bunch of asparagus at the store this morning. Nice thick stalks with fat heads.



Well, now I know I got male stalks of asparagus.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 7, 2015)

Today I found another female that wasn't there yesterday.  Of course it had a beetle on it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 7, 2015)

The Thursday Farmers' Market opened in Putnam, CT today, so Himself and I took a little trip down there. As usual, we were late leaving home. Many things were gone. However, we did get there in time to see what one of the stands was selling wild asparagus for - $5.99 a pound!  Since we had just paid $$$ out-of-pocket for one of his meds (guess he already fell into his Medicare donut-hole...) we were happy the asparagus was gone. Got green beans at the corner grocery store for 99 cents a pound instead. 




salt and pepper said:


> ...Also there are males & females. Of course the females are slimmer then the males & are not as bitter. Thought you ladies would like to hear that, LOL...


Apparently, plant life does not always mimic human life.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The Thursday Farmers' Market opened in Putnam, CT today, so Himself and I took a little trip down there. As usual, we were late leaving home. Many things were gone. However, we did get there in time to see what one of the stands was selling wild asparagus for - $5.99 a pound!  Since we had just paid $$$ out-of-pocket for one of his meds (guess he already fell into his Medicare donut-hole...) we were happy the asparagus was gone. Got green beans at the corner grocery store for 99 cents a pound instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, plant life does not always mimic human life.



Sounds like Himself was a little cranky. A nap cures that.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 8, 2015)

Pickled a qt. today.


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I could live on asparagus and butter...


 I microwave steam mine without any water added. I add butter and some fresh grated parmesan cheese on top (if there is any leftover put in a pan, warm up, add scrambled eggs and make an omelet! . YUMMY!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 9, 2015)

Looks good, Joey.  How I wish we had wild asparagus growing in these parts. 

MsM, I steam asparagus in the microwave sometimes, too - turns out great and keeps that lovely green and crispness.


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Looks good, Joey. How I wish we had wild asparagus growing in these parts.
> 
> MsM, I steam asparagus in the microwave sometimes, too - turns out great and keeps that lovely green and crispness.


 Yup. I do all my veggies (some exceptions like mashed taters) in the microwave without any added liquid. The corn on the cob is so good steamed (sweet and tender) rather than water logged from boiling. And I think the veggies taste much better and keep all the healthy vitamins and minerals. I also dislike mushy veggies unless meant to be soft. Tender crisp is what I like.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2015)

Those look wonderful!!! I'm with PrincessFiona60 - butter (garlic butter) a pinch of salt and a healthy appetite!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2015)

Selkie said:


> Those look wonderful!!! I'm with PrincessFiona60 - butter (garlic butter) a pinch of salt and a healthy appetite!



For two weeks...has to be!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> For two weeks...has to be!!!


I like to add the grated zest of one lemon and the juice of 1/2 lemon to 4 T of softened butter, a bit of parm and grated garlic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2015)

yum asiago...


----------



## RPCookin (May 11, 2015)

Selkie said:


> Those look wonderful!!! I'm with PrincessFiona60 - butter (garlic butter) a pinch of salt and a healthy appetite!



Toss the beefy spears (with woody ends trimmed) in EVOO with kosher salt and minced fresh garlic, then on the grill until they are tender crisp.... not much in the way of green food that's any better than that.


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2015)

Wrap in bacon and grill 

I think I just chaneled PACanis


----------



## RPCookin (May 16, 2015)

msmofet said:


> Wrap in bacon and grill
> 
> I think I just chaneled PACanis



Similar but different - Asparagus wrapped with a strip of prosciuto and a strip of puff pastry (Pepperidge Farm) spiraled up the spear, then baked at 400°.  My wife makes this for an appetizer when we have friends over, or if she has to take an appetizer when we visit.  There are never any leftovers.  In fact it's hard to make one batch last until the next comes out of the oven.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 16, 2015)

You can serve them cold, without the puff pastry. My neighbor did asparagus spears with a little bit of lemon zest sprinkled on them before she wrapped each in prosciutto.  I think it might be nice if you even smeared some soft cheese, maybe a herb goat cheese or Boursin, onto the stalk before wrapping in the prosciutto.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2015)

Bartered 2 dozen eggs for 2 lb of wild asparagus today. Just haven't decided what to do with it....thinking...thinking....thinking. I have some 2x smoked bacon...thinking...


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2015)

Decided! I am not going to make homemade pasta--have dry linguini. I boiled the fiddleheads, cooked the bacon, and the sausage. I saved the fiddlehead water for cooking the pasta...still waiting to hear back from 3 chefs whether that is safe or not...did that 3 days ago, didn't get sick, didn't die.


I have fresh moz. in the fridge. My plan is to roast the asparagus, the fiddleheads, some of the wild leek bulbs. I will make a pesto out of some of the roasted fiddleheads and wild leek bulbs. The salad will be a grilled Caesar using the romaine lettuce, bacon, black olives, anchovies, capers, parm and a roasted leek bulb or two, all shook up...what else do I have in the fridge/pantry...no croutons, but who needs croutons when you have 2x smoked local bacon?


This is what you can barter 2 dozen eggs for in Eastern Ontario during wild asparagus season.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2015)

If the asparagus water doesn't sit around for very long, I don't see why it wouldn't be safe for boiling the pasta. I would make sure to put a lit on the pot so fewer microbes fall into it.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2015)

It's the fiddlehead fern water I'm using. It is in the fridge. But yes, I could use the asparagus water except I'm roasting the asparagus.


----------



## Addie (May 16, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> It's the fiddlehead fern water I'm using. It is in the fridge. But yes, I could use the asparagus water except I'm roasting the asparagus.



You have to bring the fiddlehead water to a boil to cook the pasta. So I would think that even before you add the pasta, any microbes that may have found their way into the pot have been killed off in the second boiling. The first boiling being the cooking of the fiddleheads.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 18, 2015)

Addie said:


> You have to bring the fiddlehead water to a boil to cook the pasta. So I would think that even before you add the pasta, any microbes that may have found their way into the pot have been killed off in the second boiling. The first boiling being the cooking of the fiddleheads.


Did that. I didn't get sick, so it must have worked! It did add that subtle "nutty" flavor to the otherwise bland pasta. I also roasted some of the cooked fiddleheads to up the flavor.


----------



## emilyjohnson (Jun 23, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I love asparagus!


----------

